# VW Polo Mk4 9N T32 Instrument Cluster pinouts



## fxv300 (May 27, 2019)

Hi, does anyone have the pinouts for th VW Polo Mk4 9N T32 and T8c connectors in the Instrument Cluster.

Images and email link 
https://sites.google.com/site/tecchi...rument-cluster
Any help appreciated.


----------



## fxv300 (May 27, 2019)

*how to take VW Polo Mk4 instrument cluster off*



fxv300 said:


> Hi, does anyone have the pinouts for th VW Polo Mk4 9N T32  and T8c connectors in the Instrument Cluster.
> 
> Images and email link
> https://sites.google.com/site/tecchi...rument-cluster
> Any help appreciated.


https://youtu.be/MoD6rwT5wk0


----------



## fxv300 (May 27, 2019)

*VW Polo Mk4 1.2 2002 9N Brake Pad wiring*

VW Polo Mk4 1.2 2002 9N
Hi, does anyone know where the Brake Pad sensors wires connect to on the instrument cluster. I think they go to the T32a connector but have seen many diagrams and none of them match up to what my wiring looks like.


----------

